# 3D PROBLEM ?



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

I recently purchased a oppo bdb93 the multi region one. I bought it off the Internet. I've had no problems playing blue ray DVDs so far. I have purchased the pirates of the caribbean on stranger tides 3D it has a region code of ABC on the cover but for some reason refuses to play. The Disney logo comes up and the it goes to the oppo screen saver. The same thing happens when I try it again. My shrek 3D movies work fine. Any help would be highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Will it play in another player?


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> Will it play in another player?


Yes I tried it on a LG 3d player and it worked fine


----------

